# I Love New York 2



## astronaut (Oct 10, 2007)

Wooooooo

Team Midget Mac!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 10, 2007)

LoL. I felt so sad for him when he was asking Sister Patterson if he looked weird. He is so CUTE (in a little kid kind of way). I'm rooting for him...and I'm glad that New York is being open to him.

These guys seem so corny. Why would you bribe someone with $100 to talk to NY? (tailor made) You _knew _you were going to get a chance to talk to her...

Haha @ Unsure. He looks very feminine. My boyfriend is mad because they are both from Camden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And haha @ New York going crazy over Wolf's big d*ck statement. That was funny. New Yorks mom is disgusting...she is just old and crazy and not attractive, and watching a 50 year old woman such as herself get hot and bothered about a young man is enough to make me want to vomit. 

I really do love New York though. She makes me laugh and she is so pretty.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 10, 2007)

haha midget mac LOL, Milliown from the bayy was hella fione. cant believe he got voted off ><. overall i thinks She picked ugly guys in the end.. well not really, wolf & buddha are kina cute :x


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 10, 2007)

lol ^ & are you serious. New york is so not pretty, if you like her fake eyelashes, fake everything. i'd like to see her without makeup. yucksss.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 10, 2007)

i was dying when they named the guy "ears" bc right when he came out i was like WHOA DUMBO. and then the necklace got stuck on his ears and i kinda peed laughing a little.

also, did anyone notice all the names are like really long this season?

i feel like A Shot of Love with Tila is sooooo much more entertaining.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not even gonna lie, even though New York looks like Janice from The Muppet Show, there are some fine dudes trying to get their 15 minutes of fame on there.

Buddha, 20 Pack, Wolf, MIDGET MAC....*looks for towel..s*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm such a junkie for this show.
The only thing that I don't like is how they mimic it EXACTLY to Flavor of Love.
I wish they would throw some different twists in.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm just kind of tired of these shows..dont get me wrong, I LOVED the past shows, but they always result in the winner dumping or getting dumped and then they make a new show. It's getting old.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 10, 2007)

Too true. 

If Heather gets her own dating show, I'm calling it quits.

Also, seeing how Chance is coming back a'la New York came back on Flavor of Love 2...yawn. If Heather gets a 2nd chance on Rock of Love 2 I'm also calling it quits.

btw, I was checking out Dlisted today, and apparently, Unsure used to be a gay internet porn model. Not surprising.


----------



## Divinity (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see how she is great for TV because she is coo coo batty, but Flave was right about her from the moment he chose Hoops.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_I can see how she is great for TV because she is coo coo batty, but Flave was right about her from the moment he chose Hoops._

 
LoL he chose Hoopz, and a month later you see her in music videos. I lost all respect for her. I just can't stand her anymore.

I do think New York is pretty. She could tuck her tatties away but other than that shes pretty.

These shows _are _starting to get old. They'll stop soon. 5 altogether with one on the way (flavor of love 3). Plus, A Shot At Love (Tila Tequila) is the same kind of show, but doesn't necessarily count because its on MTV (its a bit different...I'll admit I watched it) The only thing I'm looking forward to on a shot at love is all of the fights (wow!)


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 11, 2007)

I always criticize all of the crappy shows on television, but I have to say this is one of my guilty pleasures.  Midget Mac is hilarious!! I think it'll come down to Pretty and Buddha, they were my two favorites.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

I criticize everything too and still get caught watching that hideous Tiffany chick. They do make a show out of everythiiiiing. Sister Patterson is next. I can see it now. LOL!

BTW....Midget Mac has 2 kids. WTF! And Pretty (who is gorgeous!) says he's in law school. How in the hell? Law school students don't just take breaks like that.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Too true. 

If Heather gets her own dating show, I'm calling it quits.

Also, seeing how Chance is coming back a'la New York came back on Flavor of Love 2...yawn. If Heather gets a 2nd chance on Rock of Love 2 I'm also calling it quits.

btw, I was checking out Dlisted today, and apparently, Unsure used to be a gay internet porn model. Not surprising._

 
Chance is coming back!?!

*YES!!
*I LOVVVE Chance. He was my entertainment for that entire damned show. I love New York, but Chance just made me and my friends laugh so much.

"I CUT YOU!"

"YOUR NINJA TURTLE ASS!"

Oh gawd. I love that kid so much. Lol.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 11, 2007)

^^^^^ 
i always died when he kept calling him a ninja turtle.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 12, 2007)

well...Tango _did _look like a turtle. Chance was very funny.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Chance is coming back!?!

*YES!!
*I LOVVVE Chance. He was my entertainment for that entire damned show. I love New York, but Chance just made me and my friends laugh so much.

"I CUT YOU!"

"YOUR NINJA TURTLE ASS!"

Oh gawd. I love that kid so much. Lol.
_

 
Ugh, I went to high school with too many douchebags like Chance. Just showin' out for the cameras. 

Sit. Down.

Whenever I see him I just think to myself: "Gawddamn, fool! Go home and take care of those babies you keep makin'!"


----------



## astronaut (Oct 18, 2007)

Uhhh IT, I hate him so much. So disrespectful, perverted, immature, pushy, illiterate, arrogant, UHHHHH! He looks like he rapes women!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 18, 2007)

The Entertainer looks like a dildo.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_The Entertainer looks like a dildo._

 
...and I'd still hit it.

Gah, I can be such a ho.

It is so unbelivably disgusting. New York is all about It though, reminds her of Flav.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_...and I'd still hit it.

Gah, I can be such a ho.

It is so unbelivably disgusting. New York is all about It though, reminds her of Flav._

 
hahaha your whole post just had me laughin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It reminds me of Chance. they're both dumb.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 21, 2007)

This show is cracking me up. WTF is up with Tailormade? He drives me nuts. I love Midget Mac, he's so adorable. Plus he seems to have a good heart.

Tiffany is the shit. I think she's beautiful and I love her crazy sense of humor. Her mother cracks me up..remember last season when Sister Patterson made New York take all the boys to her church and she was really getting into her singing and started busting out? Poor Mr. Boston, he looked like he was going to faint.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_This show is cracking me up. WTF is up with Tailormade? He drives me nuts. I love Midget Mac, he's so adorable. Plus he seems to have a good heart.

Tiffany is the shit. I think she's beautiful and I love her crazy sense of humor. Her mother cracks me up..remember last season when Sister Patterson made New York take all the boys to her church and she was really getting into her singing and started busting out? Poor Mr. Boston, he looked like he was going to faint._

 
I think she's beautiful too. She's gotten even prettier since her Flavor of Love season 1 days. lol she cracks me up. I can't stand her mom though


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2007)

I want to do Tailor Made and 20 Pack at the same time lol yumz


----------



## astronaut (Oct 23, 2007)

For today's episode, OMG 'it'! His idea for the NY portable/at home AID's test! LOLLLLLLL HAHAHAHAHAHAHA What a retard!


----------



## IChooseYOO (Oct 24, 2007)

lol. i keep missing the newer episodes and catch up on the reruns.


i'm all for buddha!


----------



## Divinity (Nov 28, 2007)

Buddha is iffy, though as he's not willing to be her "wifey."  You gotta know any guy that ends up with her is either going to be whipped or it isn't going to work because she has to control EVERYTHING.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 28, 2007)

I watched everything until the last 5 minutes of Monday's show...who got eliminated?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I watched everything until the last 5 minutes of Monday's show...who got eliminated?_

 
mr. wise...

if i'm not mistaken...

buddha is ridiculous. I'm betting that he won't be around much longer. he's weird...he kept telling NY to apologize for bringing chance back when she didn't really bring him back to be on the show. She just brought him back to see his opinion. Buddha acts controlling and possessive. plus he's an "actor". no no no, he's out the door soon. 

I also can't see punk winning...he's not aggressive. he's her bitch. he seems nice and all, but she needs someone who will be really aggressive because she likes that and she wants to be taken control of, but she also wants to know that shes in charge to a certain extent. none of the guys there seem right for her. definetly not tailor made he's just wack, the entertainer doesnt seem like her type, buddha is crazy, and punk might just come out on top.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2007)

Tailormade is such a pussy whipped bitch! But I like him hahah


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 4, 2007)

did any of you watch tonights episode? where new y ork meets everyones parents.. and the entertainers mom gets into it with newyork and her mom? it was hilarious.. I hated Budduh but in tonights episode he has another side to him.. a side that is emotional and that cres. the scene where hes sitting on the rock looking out on hte scenery and New Yorks bobble head comes over and like ruins his great moment lmao..  i couldn't start laughing cuz when she tries to be serious.. shes just so GOOFY!  I have a feeling tailorMade might win this.. but.. I bet Punk would treat her like a queen without being all pussy about it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

^...I bet there's going to be a Season 3 of 'I Love New York'.

Without sounding horribly crude:

I'd fuck the mess out of The Entertainer.

Yes, I know it, I love trashy men, be it dirty punk rockers, thugish hoodlums, or greasy Guidos. He's a freak and I'm sure we'd have a fun couple of hours in his mom's basement while his fam are away at Church.


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_^...I bet there's going to be a Season 3 of 'I Love New York'.

Without sounding horribly crude:

I'd fuck the mess out of The Entertainer.

Yes, I know it, I love trashy men, be it dirty punk rockers, thugish hoodlums, or greasy Guidos. He's a freak and I'm sure we'd have a fun couple of hours in his mom's basement while his fam are away at Church._

 

Second that! When he did that lil walking on his hands head stand, after their arabian dinner date.......kinda sexy. Albeit Im kinda weird as well.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2007)

He looks like he has a big wee wee


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_^...I bet there's going to be a Season 3 of 'I Love New York'.

Without sounding horribly crude:

I'd fuck the mess out of The Entertainer.

Yes, I know it, I love trashy men, be it dirty punk rockers, thugish hoodlums, or greasy Guidos. He's a freak and I'm sure we'd have a fun couple of hours in his mom's basement while his fam are away at Church._

 

Hilly is HILARIOUS! hahaha her last comment made me laugh so hard.. but yea..

I thought the same thing kinda about hte entertainer when i first saw him but.. now i wouldn't even think twice about him if i ever seen him.. after I saw that he sucked New Yorks Toes..ugh

all i have to say is..

New York is one ugly b*tch
She's been around the block more than a few times..wink wink
and shes just dirty..


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't watch this show but I saw a preview for it on TV tonight- 

WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH HER MOM'S CURLY 6" NAILS?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





There must be an entire mini-ecosystem of bacteria under those things.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 5, 2007)

my favorite thing to do while watching the show is to play count the STDs transmitted. its tons of fun trying to track the spread across the house.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 5, 2007)

Condoms, Ivy! Condoms, Condoms, Condoms!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_
WHAT IS THE DEAL WITH HER MOM'S CURLY 6" NAILS?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





There must be an entire mini-ecosystem of bacteria under those things._

 
I think they are Lee Press on Nails for Crack Users


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I think they are Lee Press on Nails for Crack Users_

 
oOoOhhh Special Editon!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_ 
all i have to say is..

New York is one ugly b*tch
She's been around the block more than a few times..wink wink
and shes just dirty.. 





_

 
LMAO! So true! And she doesn't have a hint of class, and then has the nerve to insult some of the guys. Makes for great TV though haha.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like this show! I'm a reality show junkie! Thats so pathetic! I like Tailormade, but he is too skinny for my taste. I loved the Entertainer...mmmm...hehehe


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 7, 2007)

i hate how she's always sticking up for her mom. Her mom is the most annoying person on the show.

I don't think any of the guys are right for New York. I think its funny how she insulted Punk's family by calling them ugly, after what happened with Tango last season. You'd think she would have learned but oh well. Punk should win out of everyone. And I have a feeling that Buddha is out the door next, since he was flirting with the girls when they took their vacation and he just acts very fake to me.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

New Yorks Mom needs an ass-whoopin'. As much as I don't liek budduh she was lying out of her ass about the fight between him and taylormade. New Yorks just scared of her mom thats all.. I hate how her mom wouldn't accept the entertainer. she barely even gave him a chance.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 17, 2007)

so..... who do you guys think is going to win? budduh or taylormade?

i hope taylormade wins


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 17, 2007)

personally I don't hope either one wins because they both seem fake. She didn't have any good candidates on this season.

I would imagine that she would pick Buddha. Because Tailormade and New York don't seem to work together. But everyone assumes she'll pick Buddha, so maybe she won't.

does it come on tonight??


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

tonight at 8!!

I think she might pick taylor because he buys her shit.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_tonight at 8!!

I think she might pick taylor because he buys her shit._

 
I don't think it's the finale though. I think they're doing that review episode and showing some stuff that wasn't shown or something. Darn vh1.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 17, 2007)

They did the review show last wednesday. Random that it was on a wednesday.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 17, 2007)

did you guys noticed in last weeks episode of I love New York 2  for eliminations she was wearing a red dress.. its the same dress tila wore on one of her eliminations.. (tila wore a silver one).. i was like... i've seen that dress somewhere before.. OH YEA cuz tila wore it... new york looked better in it


----------



## astronaut (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_They did the review show last wednesday. Random that it was on a wednesday._

 
Yeah I was wrong. I wouldn't have guessed they'd show it on Wednesday. I watched the finale though. Sister Paterson is sooo freaking hilarious.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 18, 2007)

Dumb, dumb, dumb.  I hate who she picked.  He annoyed me the whole time.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Can't believe she picked tailor made!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 18, 2007)

supposedly theyve been living together for 6mos now?
they must fight over bathroom space alot.... him with his ginseng masks and her with her eyelashes...


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 18, 2007)

^...That'd be awesome if they are living together.

Good for NY, choosing someone who actually appreciates her-even if it may just be for the cameras. Even better that she didn't choose Buddha; I can't handle another season of this shit.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Buddha would have been better for her - definitely more mature.  Tailor Made - what a pussy whipped b**ch.  But it is what she wanted, someone to be her "wife."


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 7, 2008)

from mediatakeout.coM

You knew it couldn’t last. One of MediaTakeOut.com’s most trusted VH1 insiders is claiming that New York and Tailor Made have officially ended their relationship.

MediaTakeOut.com has EXCLUSIVELY learned that Tiffany “New York” Patterson is asking VH1 to grant her another season of her hit show I Love New York. New York is claiming that her relationship with Tailor Made ended shortly after the reunion show was taped and that she wants another season of I Love New York so that she could find the man of her dreams.

But there’s more. Our VH1 insider claims that it wasn’t New York that broke up with Tailor, but the other way around. The insider tells MediaTakeOut.com, “Tailor Made [is saying that] the overbearing differences between them have become too much.” 

The two have reportedly been living at separate residences for the past two weeks.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

The reunion show was funny. Mr. Wise FLYING over everything and jumping on Tailor Made was hilarious. NY and Tailor Made disgusted me....it was gross, they don't fit well together. I hope they did break up because that was just wrong.

I hope she doesn't do another show. Don't they realize that we're catching on? And we know its not real after the second show?? lol they are making so much money from our silly asses


----------



## Hilly (Jan 8, 2008)

I love how Sister Patterson and Champion were hookin up. Gross.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2008)

^ i KNEW that was going to happen - she was all about him from the beginning!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I love how Sister Patterson and Champion were hookin up. Gross._

 
That was so disgusting. Her mom is no woman of God, I'm sorry. Thats an act. Her kissing Champion was absolutely disgusting. They both are. I wish NY would stop acting so ghetto and flamboyant. I love her, but if she toned it down a tad bit and talked with some sense then maybe people would see her differently. She's going to end up like her crazy ass mother.


----------

